# Darjeeling Cricket Club



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally after 3 years of being homeless, Darjeeling Cricket Club finally have a new ground.

As from Friday 18th February 2011, we will be playing regular cricket at Sharjah English School, which is located close to the old National Paints roundabout.

We have just laid the Astroturf wicket but the beauty of this new site is that it is a grass outfield, unlike our previous home on Al Khail Road, which was a sand outfield and concrete wicket.

Any ex pats who are interested in knowing more or playing please do join our Facebook group where we keep regular updates, just search for Darjeeling Cricket Club


----------



## MICK38 (Feb 5, 2011)

stuartmatthewson said:


> Finally after 3 years of being homeless, Darjeeling Cricket Club finally have a new ground.
> 
> As from Friday 18th February 2011, we will be playing regular cricket at Sharjah English School, which is located close to the old National Paints roundabout.
> 
> ...


Fantastic....... moving to Dubai in April and will certainly get involved !


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

MICK38 said:


> Fantastic....... moving to Dubai in April and will certainly get involved !



Waiting for confirmation of our move, so if it goes ahead I'll be in touch.


----------



## stuartmatthewson (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys we are always looking for new players, do join our Facebook group of like minded players


----------



## aruns_ht (Dec 17, 2011)

*I am a cricket from India*

Hi,

I have been playing a lot of cricket in New Delhi, India, mostly corporate as an opening/middle order batsman.

I want to actively get involved since I have shifted to Dubai last year.

I work for Sony Music Entertainment Middle East and I stay in Bur Dubai.

Kindly let me know how can I get in touch with you all. Would like to play as I love cricket...

Thanks & regards,
Arun


----------

